# Starting GAelic Football in Durban



## donaloriain (Mar 8, 2012)

I am in the process of setting up a Gaelic Football club Durban. If you're interested in joining in please get in touch. The initial aim is to bring together as many nationalities as possible for some fun kick-arounds and training and ultimately to put together a team that can take part in inter-city games and blitzes! Male & Female welcome.

I'm also looking for experienced footballers that may be able to help out with training the newcomers!


----------



## tentimestwelve (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you still living in Durbz? I'll be moving there in October and living for six months. Would love to hear your experience/get some advice. Let me know. 

Thanks for your time. Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## donaloriain (Mar 8, 2012)

tentimestwelve said:


> Are you still living in Durbz? I'll be moving there in October and living for six months. Would love to hear your experience/get some advice. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your time. Look forward to talking with you.


Hi there! Yes I am still in Durban. I'd be happy to offer advce on your trip here! Anything in particular you're after?


----------



## HappyKarooGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

how's the irish team coming?

have you at least found a nice pub?


----------



## donaloriain (Mar 8, 2012)

HappyKarooGirl said:


> how's the irish team coming?
> 
> have you at least found a nice pub?



It's coming along very nicely! Lots of interest from the South Africans and a few Irish have come out of the woodwork! And yes, we have found a good local bar! Not Irish but it does the job!


----------



## HappyKarooGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

hello. where do you play? I was struggling to get logged on to this site ... if you want, text me on , I'll come watch if I can or at least meet you at the pub. Sally


----------



## donaloriain (Mar 8, 2012)

HappyKarooGirl said:


> hello. where do you play? I was struggling to get logged on to this site ... if you want, text me on , I'll come watch if I can or at least meet you at the pub. Sally



We play at a school in La Lucia. You're more than welcome to come along and/or come to the pub afterwards! You're number didn't show in the last email. If you want to email me I can send you some more info and keep you posted on goings on.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Please read the rules for posting here, especially number 4!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## HappyKarooGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

sorry Joanna, I've don't see any obvious rules among the thousands of icons top page. This is a kinda unwieldy site, off-the-shelf cheapie and pretty obsolete like. If you want me to pay ... well I can't see where? How do I do that ... and how about an intelligent redesign... Also, when I tried to log on previously, this site tried to download software, which scared me off


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

HappyKarooGirl said:


> sorry Joanna, I've don't see any obvious rules among the thousands of icons top page. This is a kinda unwieldy site, off-the-shelf cheapie and pretty obsolete like. If you want me to pay ... well I can't see where? How do I do that ... and how about an intelligent redesign... Also, when I tried to log on previously, this site tried to download software, which scared me off


I can forward your unhappiness with the site to our webmaster HappyKarooGirl.

Are you using a smartphone, android phone?


----------



## donaloriain (Mar 8, 2012)

Johanna I don't see where the rules have been infringed. Can you please clarify?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

donaloriain said:


> Johanna I don't see where the rules have been infringed. Can you please clarify?



Please keep personal information personal. Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members personal information on the site without their permission.


----------

